

Trying to find that gamification story link - btubbs

About a week ago I followed a HN link to a multi-page blog post on 'gamification' that read like a first person fictional narrative.  It had awesome insights into the mental reward systems that make social games addictive.  Now I can't find it.  Help?
======
btubbs
Found it! [http://insertcredit.com/2011/09/22/who-killed-videogames-
a-g...](http://insertcredit.com/2011/09/22/who-killed-videogames-a-ghost-
story/)

